# مش عارف انساكى!



## Samir poet (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*





انا بحبك ومش عارف انساكى 
نفسى انساكى بس مش عارف لأنك ملكتى قلبى 
انتى متخيلة انى خلاص هاتكلم مع غيرك واحب دى واتكلم مع دى 
اموت واعرف انتى فيكى ايه عيب علشان ابص لوحدة غيرك انتى 
انا شايفك أحلى بنت شوفتها فـ حياتى 
كفايا كسوفك وضحكتك وكلمة بحبك 
والله يا { حبيبتى} حرام عليكى 




دمعتك غالية عندى 
حزنك دايما فـ قلبى 
وفرحك هو فرحى 
صدقينى انا ماقدرش على زعلك منى 
بس انا شايف بعد تعبى انى مش قادر ابعد عنك ولا اكون غير ليكى 
ليه بتعذبينى ردى عليا وجاوبينى 
انا عمرى ما قصرت معاكى 
لو شوفتى منى تقصير قولى 



بالعكس انتى اغلى عندى من حياتى ومن عينى 
انتى احلى حاجة حصلتلى فـ سنينى وايامى 
انتى وبتكلمينى بتوحشينى اومال لما تكونى بعيدة عنى 
يبقى اتخيلى انى هاتجنن عليكى ونفسى تحسي 
شوفتك ملاك بشرى 
جميلة بـ طلتك وبضحكتك وبنضارتك اللى شوفتها زمان ومفارقتش عينى 
انا عايش على أحلى ايام قضيتها معاكى



طيب انا اعمل ايه وانتى بعيدة عنى 
انتى ممكن تكونى نسيتينى 
بس انا متأكد ان عمرك ماهاتنسينى 
انا عايش على ذكراكى 
والله ماليش غيرك امتا هاترجعيلى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



دايما دموعى على خدى 
عمرها ما جفت ولا نشفت لأن اللى بيمسحها غايب عنى 
ليلى مش بيعدى ومفيش فـ أيامى جديد كل ايامى شبه بعضها سواد ليلى 
شوقى ليكى مش بيرحمنى آآآآه نفسى ترجعيلى والله انا فيا اللى مكفينى 



انا بحبك حب غير عادى 
وقلبى بغيرك مش راضى 
عاوزك انتى والله بفرح اوى وانا معاكى 
بكلمة منك انتى حياتى تحلى وتنور من تانى 
متسبينيش لأنى من غيرك مش عايش حياتى 



طول ما انا شايفك جنبى 
وغرامك مالينى ومحلينى 
انا بنسى الدنيا كلها وبعيش معاكى 
اتعودت عليكى واتعودت على عنيكى 
كفايا حنانك وخوفك عليا وكل دا كنز بين ايدى 
فين الاقى وحدة بحنيتك ووين الاقى شخص يخاف عليا زيك انتى ؟!



صدقيهم لو قالولك انى بعدك مش عايش حياتى 
حياتى كلها عذاب وكلها صمت غير عادى 
حياتى كنت بحبها علشان فيها انتى 
بس دلوقتى والله كرهت حياتى وكرهت دنيتى 
انتى فاكرة ان بعدك عنى عادى !!!!
بالعكس غيابك عنى بيتعبنى وبتسوء حالتى 



لما بشوفك قدامى ومش بتكلمينى ببكى وبتنزل دموعى 
لما اشوفك بعيدة عنى بجرى وراكى 
بس بتختفى من قدامى وانا بتعب اكتر ويزيد تعبى 
الدنيا وحشة اوى من غيرك صدقينى 
انا تعبت كتير لأنى عايش  لوحدى 



بحب حياتى وانا معاكى 
ولو انسى الدنيا كلها عمرى ما انساكى 
انتى زهرة شبابى 
وانتى عمرى وكل فرحى 
انتى القمر اللى بينورنى 
انتى الشمس اللى بتدفينى فـ عز البرودة والشتا الربانى 
انتى كل حاجة  حلوة فـ حياتى 



انتى يا ( ا ) ملكى مش لـ حد غيرى 
وكل يوم بدعى ربى انك ترجعيلى 
وربى مايحرمنى منك ولا من ضحكتك اللى بتسعدنى 



عذراً ايها الشاب هذه الانثى ملكى 
هاتقولى ياعم انا رايح اقرأ فاتحتى 
انا هارد عليك واقولك اقرأها على روحك علشان هامحيك من دنيتى 
واى حد هايقرب من ناحيتك وحياة ربى هاشيله من الدنيا نهائى 



قولى عليا مجرم بلطجى المهم انك ماتكونيش لـ غيرى 
على فكرة انا مش صايع ولا بتاع مطاوى 
انا بس مجنون بيكى 
وجنونى انتى عارفاه كويس ومش لازم احكى 



ايوة اضحكى كدا وهاتى علبة المانجة اللى فـ ايديكى 
نفسى والله اشرب من ايدك مانجة او حتى ماية المهم تكون منك انتى 
ونفسى اشوف ابتسامتك اللى محروم منها وقربت انساها من كتر حزنى 



وانا اهو هافضل مستنيكى ومش عارف ليه قلبى حاسس انك هاترجعيلى 
وحياتى عندك متتأخريش عليا وسمعينى صوتك اللى بيطربنى 
نفسى اسمع كلمة وحشتنى 
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب انتا اللى عالم بحالى 







*
*بس كدا هو دا كلامى 
ممكن اكون اتكلمت بعامية مش لغة عربية 
بس انا مش شاعر انا بحب اتكلم كلام قلبى 
واللى بيقوله قلبى بتكتبه ايدى 




مع خالص احترامى للجميع 
تحياتى 
( عاشق نجوم السما ) 
*
*مما اعجبنى*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااه 
حلو اوووي سمير

​


----------



## روزا فكري (15 نوفمبر 2013)

كلام جميل ياسمير كله احساس ومشاعر 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويديلك اللي بتتمناه
​


----------



## Samir poet (15 نوفمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااااااه
> حلو اوووي سمير
> 
> ​


*اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك
على ردك الجميل 
انتى اللى احلى ردك الجميل
نورررررررتى بجد*


----------



## Samir poet (15 نوفمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> كلام جميل ياسمير كله احساس ومشاعر
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ويديلك اللي بتتمناه
> ​


*اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك
على ردك الجميل 
وكلامك الحلودا
ويفرح قلبك انتى كمان
ويسعدك يارب
اللى بتمنى انةربنا ياخدنى بجد
عشان ارتاح من هموم الدنيا دى
كلها*


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2013)

كلام روووووعه  ياسمير
 تسلم ايدك 
وربنا يسعدك​


----------



## Samir poet (15 نوفمبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> كلام روووووعه  ياسمير
> تسلم ايدك
> وربنا يسعدك​


*
اشكرك كتيرررررررررر
اختىالغالية 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ميرسية على ردك الجميل نورتى*


----------

